# Tackle center



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I seen this on sale @ Menards for $50 so I bought it. I am going to try to use it as a tackle center on my boat. The bottom will hold at least 5 plastic boxes and I can keep all of my lures in the drawers. I can finally put everything in one place.

Fiberglass tackle centers are very expensive but this is only $50 so I figured I would give it a try.

Russ


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

What is the product name? (Looking at Menards online and don't see it as "tackle center".)


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

OldSchool said:


> What is the product name? (Looking at Menards online and don't see it as "tackle center".)


I think this is it...

Plano Rolling Workstation


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey Russh do you by chance have a centre console reason I'm asking is I have a cc and its s great boat but what sucks about it there's no storage just a cooler under the seat and a huge livewl up front I can actually fit in it problem being when running in rough water every Plano box bounces everywhere I've actually broke a couple let me by the way yours looks great


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess I'm the only one that thought this would be great as a tackle center? I have it about 75% filled up, the stuff that is on the boat will fill it up the rest of the way.


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

gino said:


> Hey Russh do you by chance have a centre console reason I'm asking is I have a cc and its s great boat but what sucks about it there's no storage just a cooler under the seat and a huge livewl up front I can actually fit in it problem being when running in rough water every Plano box bounces everywhere I've actually broke a couple let me by the way yours looks great


I have had 3 center console boats but I don't have one now. I have a 28' Baha hard top now. I had a Scarab Sport center console which was my favorite boat I have ever owned. I really miss this boat but I don't miss the fuel it would suck down!  

I like to fish in early spring and late fall and I couldn't stand taking a face full of cold lake water over the bow when it's 30 degree's out. With a hard top I don't have to worry about how rough it is or if I can a wave over the bow.

You are right about CC boats, they just don't have a lot of storage room. My Scarab was the exception, it had a lot of storage room.

Russ


----------

